# Honker Hangers welcomes Michigan Out of Doors t.v.



## bob alfieri (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## evil_eye75 (May 27, 2004)

Looks like all the hard work from everyone involved with HH has cultivated memories that will stay for a lifetime. What was once just a couple buddies getting together a few times a season to shoot some birds, grew expodentially into a network of new friends and experiences. This site has been an integral part in this development.

The last two years hunting and fishing with goosebustr has been phenominal, and all the people weve met along the way. I wasnt much of a goose hunter before - now im an addict too. Don is the real deal, undisputed. We couldnt do it without Tanker though, He pulled another placement on the 'X'.

The MOoD experience was sweet! I wasnt in the field much after the birds finally started flyin, but the hours past trading hunting stories and joking around was typical great goose hunting fun. The shooters Kelly brought out were great fun, always seemed to be on the same page as us. They pulled a couple Branta-esque shots off too. I was quite impressed with Kelly, besides the great looks, she really was into the hunt - no problem jumping down into the mud when the birds were in close. 



Zink, welcome to the site. I was in HB with Goosebustr. That day was sickening to see the birds not doin nothin but teasing us. Good deal on that band. We got to get a hunt together before its too late, make those geese pay for honkin at us like that.


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

amen brotha


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Jason,

when did you say those girls in your avitar were coming to hunt with us?

I have room in my final approach for both of them:evil: :evil:


----------



## evil_eye75 (May 27, 2004)

Those girls are from Peck, we need to go back there and tear it up again.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

:lol: Yeah right I know she's not from Peck. She would be wearing her Jenny Craig shirt if she was from Peck.  

I also must add if you boys tore that up and left it you made a big mistake, the leaving it part..... :lol:


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

Lil' Tanker said:


> Jason,
> 
> when did you say those girls in your avitar were coming to hunt with us?
> 
> I have room in my final approach for both of them:evil: :evil:


maybe THAT should be filmed and aired on PBS! how did one of those guys say it? "Michigan-Out-After-Wh*r*s?" But then again, your wife might get mad, so me being the single one, i would have to take your place and be the one on film. 

plus, there is no way YOU are gonna fit 2 chics in your blind with you. :lol: 

ok, I'm done with the fat jokes.
~chris~


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't believe you guys made her dive in the dirt when the birds were comin' in. You need to drag me along next time,, I'm a gentleman, I'd at least have offered her a seat on my lap. Hey,,, what was the girls name that she replaced again,,,,,,,,?LOL


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bartley said:


> plus, there is no way YOU are gonna fit 2 chics in your blind with you. :lol:
> 
> ~chris~


boy I'm glad i wasn't the first to say that. :lol: :lol: j/k

looks like a good shoot guys, specially for these late season smart ones.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some more pic's from this past weekend.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I saved the best for last!


----------



## Jaren (Dec 10, 2005)

Lookin forward to see the show what time will it be on hoping to catch it.


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

goosebustr79 said:


> I saved the best for last!


way to steal my thunder don. thanks alot.

jaren..it depends on what channel PBS is in your area. show times are different. also, we arent 100% sure yet its gonna be on next thurday, it may be the following week.
~chris~


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats on your hunt and I'm looking forward to watching the show. I agree that you guys should put together a DVD.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

My brother watched the show last night and they said to tune in next week for some great late season goose hunting in the thumb area.

I beleive that is our curtain call.
I have to make sure i know how to tape this off of my VCR.

I hope the video camara doesn't add pounds to me like the pics you guys have been postin do.


I can hear Bartley already, "No your face does" haha skinny man.:evil:


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

i'm kinda hoping it adds a few pounds for me, otherwise people will be like "o how cute, donnie brought his 12 yr old son along."
~chris~

"does this shirt make me look fat?"
"no, your face does."


----------



## evil_eye75 (May 27, 2004)

Chris, I noticed you went from tracker to guide. Steppin up in the world. You must be doin something right since Don is just a tracker and you are the 'guide'. HA HA, its funny what 15 minutes of fame can do to a person.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see the broadcast. It will be refreshing to see some regular hunters that did thier homework out in the field. I'm sure that there won't be any Hyperdrive kneeboarding, or wader workouts; just a few local Michiganders enjoying the rewards of some hard work. :lol:


----------

